# Mk3 VRT Wot-Box Install?



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

:beer:

If anybody decides to buy a wot-box, tell them I sent you and you'll get $20 off the order :thumbup:
just put my email in the checkout and it will be applied to your bill
[email protected]


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Okay so I went ahead with the install today and it did not
Go well. Couldn't get the led to turn on. I Checked all my wiring, soldered everything and nothin. 
Now I have a cut up wiring harness and no running car, WTF!?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you follow the instructions that where given on the WOT box website? I have too looked into it and looked through the instructions. Did you splice the wires at the ECU?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I followed instructions completely. I chose to only splice the injector wire at the ecu, the rest were done near the coolant ball/quick disconnect harness in the bay. I can post pictures if needed. The wot box actually started smoking and now my phucking car won't run at all!!!
I don't know why I decided to do this 1 week prior to a show. Hopefully it gets resolved in time to drive the hell out of it this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> I followed instructions completely. I chose to only splice the injector wire at the ecu, the rest were done near the coolant ball/quick disconnect harness in the bay. I can post pictures if needed. The wot box actually started smoking and now my phucking car won't run at all!!!
> I don't know why I decided to do this 1 week prior to a show. Hopefully it gets resolved in time to drive the hell out of it this weekend :thumbup:


smoking??? should be toasted then, remove and hook everything back up as it was originally ...... dont think it will do any good in there now cuz most likely it wont work


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

phuck that im about to punch somebody in the face cuz not only do i now have a hacked wiring harness but im out 180 bucks on this **** box and my car doesnt run :banghead:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

u suck at wiring


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

the wot boxes work with the cruise control

if you mk3 is like any of the ones I've owned the cruise control module is probably shot and you have to wire it up differently

there are instructions on here...search around


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

I was looking into getting one, mainly for the 2-step


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you have your battery connected when you tried to wire this thing in? Have you checked the trouble shooting page on their website.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Lol I didn't think I was that bad at wiring pffft!  hmm 
BoostedDub: do tell more about cruise control! My pos module hasn't been working since I bought the car about a year ago. My wiring all looks good I promise! I did take care when installing this, only smoked 2 bowls hahahaha, and went over wires meticulously to make sure I was messin with the right ones. I'll load up some pics so you guys can see. 

Gonna test the voltages per [email protected] I just don't have a car to get me back and forth to the shop now


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

The battery was disconnected the whole time right up until I went to go start her up! This isn't my first rodeo, I've wired safc's and chit before so I figured this would be cake :thumbdown:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gotta blaze after a wiring job, you ruin everything that way.:screwy::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

lol no it made more sense afterwards


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Maybe my battery is being drained somewhere? Maybe engine grounding kit?
Once I put the new chip in my cel went away so the car was running mint before this excursion


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Okay I'm an idiot...turns out the brown wire from the coilpack is insulated by black silicone or whatever before the engine harness...woops lol so atleast I know what I did and how to fix it :thumbup:
Ordered a new wot box today on overnight. Hopefully it shows up Saturday. Jon informed that my box was under warranty and eill be repaired for a refund of the purchase price 

Thanks Jon 


Tested all other voltages and everything looked great, I can't wait to see what this wot box is all about :thumbup: 
Hope the clutch holds


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Okay I'm an idiot...turns out the brown wire from the coilpack is insulated by black silicone or whatever before the engine harness...woops lol so atleast I know what I did and how to fix it :thumbup:
> Ordered a new wot box today on overnight. Hopefully it shows up Saturday. Jon informed that my box was under warranty and eill be repaired for a refund of the purchase price
> 
> Thanks Jon
> ...


cool good to know you figured out what happened and got it fixed, now once you hook up the new one make a video and post the 2-step and wot shift action


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

huichox4 said:


> cool good to know you figured out what happened and got it fixed, now once you hook up the new one make a video and post the 2-step and wot shift action




:thumbup:
Will do! I'm picturing it in my head now....
vrt + o2j TT shift tower/linkages + wot box =


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

I also am having trouble with the WOT box cant get signal from the clutch position sensor any Idea's? And any info on cruise control. I know I have everything hooked up right. Any info will be appreciated. :thumbup: 

Thanks.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

vr6turbo500whp said:


> I also am having trouble with the WOT box cant get signal from the clutch position sensor any Idea's? And any info on cruise control. I know I have everything hooked up right. Any info will be appreciated. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks.


Check your connection to the black wire right above the vac line for cruise control. Take a second to look over everything again as I thought I had everything wired correctly too lol.

-Side Note-
USPS 
Guaranteed Delivery Date/Time: August 20, 2010, 3:00 PM


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

I checked over everything and I am still not getting signal for my clutch position sensor. I really want to get this finished can someone please help. Maybe a little walk threw.


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

im useing a clutch sensor that i need to put in on my car works good and then i did what it say to do http://www.youtube.com/user/euroports#p/u/3/7vKQiZJ0-wk


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

i will get some pics for you but cant do it today the car at my shop i did it way back


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Have you used the wot box user interface to switch the signals around? Maybe that isbyour problem....what year is your car? And what wire did you tap into for the clutch position sensor? Do you have the injector signal hooked up properly?


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Pictures would be great thanks for your time.:thumbup:


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

No I have not used the wot box interface. 
The car is a 97. 
I used the green wire to tap in the black clutch position sensor.
And the fuel injector wire is yellow and gray hooked up to the yellow wire to the wot box.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Okay you just answered your problem. I had to hook mine up to the interface and mess with the settings and it worked great. You can also set your tps to allow wot shifting at less than wot, I have mine set to .84 volt which is engages the wot shifting just barely off the floor. It's fun hearing it boost up, hook that thing up to a computer and start messin around. 

I first loaded the new firmware then wrote in my settings. Hope this helps, I know how frustrating it can be

Edit:I tried to make a video forbyou but it didn't work, here's a snapshot


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)




----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

When I bought the WOT box I never got a USB interface. And I can't seem to find one on the site to order one.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Email Jon he will get you straightened out :thumbup:


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Dub_slug any chance you could provide me with some pics of your install. Just wanna triple check my stuff intill I can get my hands on a interface. Thanks for your help.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

is this basically the set up your running?
http://www.intengineering.com/N2MB-Wot-Box-2-stepflat/-p8914934.html


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

vr6turbo500whp said:


> Dub_slug any chance you could provide me with some pics of your install. Just wanna triple check my stuff intill I can get my hands on a interface. Thanks for your help.


 Okay I'll go out to my car and try to take some pics
Test your voltages too An you'll know if it's hooked up properly



slow_16v said:


> is this basically the set up your running?
> http://www.intengineering.com/N2MB-Wot-Box-2-stepflat/-p8914934.html


Yes but I ordered it direct from n2mb


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

YAY! It works. LOL:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

would anybody know what i could use as a clutch signal if the car was automatic and then swapped over to manual? has anybody done this?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Boost112 said:


> would anybody know what i could use as a clutch signal if the car was automatic and then swapped over to manual? has anybody done this?


I'm sure you could, all you need is a signal wire that goes to 12v when you depress the clutch :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

If anybody decides to buy a wot-box, tell them I sent you and you'll get $20 off the order :thumbup:
just put my email in the checkout and it will be applied to your bill
[email protected]


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice! Plan on ordering one soon. 
So curious though, for the wot shift, does it actually use your cruise control or how does the whole wot shift work? You just keep food pinned and it cuts fuel/spark between?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Cruise control has nothing to do with it. The wotbox registers 12v signal from clutch then cuts ignition for a set or automatic amount of time. It takes some getting use to but it's pretty cool


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah I feel like I read somewhere, in this thread possibly about cruise control and it confused me as I thought I understood how this system works. Okay glad to see i'm back on track. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

About time that that thing is running.:beer: I thought my MK2 was gonna be done 1st.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

just got mine figured out and it looks pretty cool so far (car still in jackstands) tried the 2-step and it held the 5.5krpms and a lot of noise from the exhaust. 

:thumbup::thumbup: full test coming soon


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

:thumbup: post some videos! And prepare to do some clutch work :laugh:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> :thumbup: post some videos! And prepare to do some clutch work :laugh:


ohh I already do some clutch work ...... most people say its too much..... I say its necessary


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Which unit is that??


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Beautiful! Which unit is that??


DM motorsports 3 disk clutch and flywheel kit


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

O2a/o2j or O2m? That flywheel looks huge for some reason


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> O2a/o2j or O2m? That flywheel looks huge for some reason


MQ350 which is the 02m 6 speed on my R32T


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ahh! I was going to say....that's alot of clutch for a fwd car but it all makes sense now :thumbup: 
I want a Vrt with awd


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Ahh! I was going to say....that's alot of clutch for a fwd car but it all makes sense now :thumbup:
> I want a Vrt with awd


definitelly need the bigger size clutch but now my weak point is my tranny 550awhp tq and it could blow any time


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

so far so good on my ccm @25psi


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> so far so good on my ccm @25psi


nice!!! any more videos of your car with the wot box in action?? 

I just did a quick test on mine and it holds the 5.5k rpms I set it too but have not done more than that because my radiator fans (which I hope I fixed last night) woudnt turn on so the temp starts to climb. 

how long does it take for your car to build the 8~ 10 psi while you have your foot on the gas during the 2-step activation? 

any tips on how to take the most advantage of the 2 functions of the WOT box?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I just hold the revs for a few seconds and the turbo starts to boost up 
Just remember that it will hold the set rev till the clutch pedal is almost all the way out and hits the switch. Lots of room for slip


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> I just hold the revs for a few seconds and the turbo starts to boost up
> Just remember that it will hold the set rev till the clutch pedal is almost all the way out and hits the switch. Lots of room for slip


cool thanks man, in my case I dont have much of slip with 3 disk clutch haha its usually rev up drop the clutch and hold on for your life


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

lol that's awesome man :thumbup: I wanna go for a ride in a turbo .:R 
I just bought some forged rods and got my eye on a set of pistons so hopefully I'll be fully built soon enough


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> I'm sure you could, all you need is a signal wire that goes to 12v when you depress the clutch :thumbup:


 ...do you think a nitrous momentary switch like this would work?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I bet that would work....have you tried going to a junk yard or a part out thread looking for the oem switch? Might be able to get an oem switch for cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> I bet that would work....have you tried going to a junk yard or a part out thread looking for the oem switch? Might be able to get an oem switch for cheaper :thumbup:


 its not that expensive....its like $12...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

:thumbup: do it!


----------

